# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Rat control

## Bonecrusher

Wet day in the Bay so manufactured  a few of these bait feeders to keep the rat population down had some surplus down-pipe kicking around and with some No 8 wire to hold the bait in  :Thumbsup:  I also run a Good Natured gas operated trap nails at least 1 rat per month 















Proprietary one I picked up from Farmlands

----------


## sako75

Thanks for the idea
Open the shed door yesterday and could smell dead rat. 1st one in the trap since last winter
Might put some tubes under the shed floor

----------

